# Rhinestone templates - what's wrong?



## [email protected] (Apr 18, 2010)

Started making templates using my Roland 24 and WinPCPSIGN PRO. No problems cutting the templates. But when I try to put the rhinestones in..... Barely any of them go in. Those that do seem to fall upside down. I checked the size and it seems fine. If I hand set them they fit. What did I do wrong?? Why won't they just fall in the holes when I brush the rhinestones over the template?


----------



## My Shirt Connect (Jan 24, 2010)

private.name[USER=64079 said:


> @tx[/USER].;815319]Started making templates using my Roland 24 and WinPCPSIGN PRO. No problems cutting the templates. But when I try to put the rhinestones in..... Barely any of them go in. Those that do seem to fall upside down. I checked the size and it seems fine. If I hand set them they fit. What did I do wrong?? Why won't they just fall in the holes when I brush the rhinestones over the template?


What size stones are you trying? I'm guessing that the diameter of the holes are too small. We make our holes .4mm larger than the rhinestones we are placing. Also, it helps to dump out way more rhinestones than you need. The extra rhinestones help to push the rhinestones into place.

Do you think this might be the problem?

Brian


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

What are you using for template material? It does need to have some thickness to it. Some are using Deco Flock. Do not think I would want anything thinner. You need a TON of stones in order to get good fill. Are your circles round? Are your holes clean - no little pieces of stencil material left after circle is removed? What kind/brand/size of stones are you using? The hole needs to be just slightly larger than the stone.


----------



## Twanabee (Sep 14, 2009)

Make sure you use baby powder and your brush and brush the template good. This will coat any glue left in the holes so the stones do not stick. It also sounds like your hole size is too small. I use wpc also and if I need a 10SS stone, I cut 13SS. Always go up 3 sizes from what you need. This gives the stones a little room to turn over. Lastly...use plenty of stones when you brush them. The more the better as they tend to push out the ones that are bottom up.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 18, 2010)

I'm using Hartco 425 sandblast material and korean 2 cut rhinestones size 10ss/500 gross. I cut the rhinestone templates for 10ss. I will try cutting them larger. The holes were very clean. I used a new 60 degree blade. Will give it another try this evening. Thank you.


----------



## dan-ann (Oct 25, 2007)

I would cut the holes a little larger and then be patient. I had the same problem when I started. I spent way too much time turning stones over by hand. I was not dumping enough stones out but I thought so and you have to find your own method. I get a much better job when I go slow and gentle when brushing.If I go fast and push to hard who knows where they will end up. I think every finds their own technique


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

all are correct..you are cutting the stones too small...cut the holes 2-3 up from your stones...For ss10 I cut ss12...etc...works well for me and I have used with hartco but I use DAS regularly


----------



## TheDecalWorld (Jan 18, 2009)

Yes, All of the answers here are great. You need to be easy when brushing the stones and go in small circles with enough extra stones to push the upside down stones back out to fill in correct. If the circles are to small they will not move out and land upside down, and if the holes are to big the will come out of the holes to easy and be hard to keep the stones in. Just cut a sample template with all the stone sizes and see which brushes in best for you. What I did was a group of about 30 circles in all different sizes. Brush them in and see which group works best. Once you get your settings you will see how easy it is. We had some issues with our GX24 in cutting perfect circles and now have 2 Jaguar IV's which are awesome! Many people have great success with the gx24's though. We just cut so many templates everyday that we needed the upgrade. Let us know how the testing goes.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 18, 2010)

I cut the holes 3 sizes larger and it works! Thanks for all the advice, I couldn't have done it without everyone. Cyndi


----------



## My Shirt Connect (Jan 24, 2010)

private.name[USER=64079 said:


> @tx[/USER].;815977]I cut the holes 3 sizes larger and it works! Thanks for all the advice, I couldn't have done it without everyone. Cyndi


Hi Cyndi : )

I'm happy it worked out for you! 

Brian


----------



## dan-ann (Oct 25, 2007)

if people are cutting the wholes 3 x's bigger doesn't it affect your design?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 18, 2010)

Cutting the holes larger allowed the stones to sink into the template. I did use fewer stones when I enlarged the cut size.....but the designs looked great.


----------



## Twanabee (Sep 14, 2009)

By three times larger we mean to go up 3SS (13SS for a 10SS stone) larger not three times the hole size. It is only about .020 larger. Just enough to give the stones a little "wiggle" room.


----------



## TheDecalWorld (Jan 18, 2009)

Awesome Cyndi. Have you tried it with an entire design yet. Hope it fixes your problem.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 18, 2010)

Yes, I made several complete designs. I'm very happy with the results, thanks to everyone who helped me. You are all awesome!


----------



## dan-ann (Oct 25, 2007)

I understood what was meant I just know if I tried using 13 instead of 10 it would mess up my designs. I do enough some just not that much


----------



## Twanabee (Sep 14, 2009)

You may have to play with your spacing also. I do not often have a problem with going to 13SS for 10SS. You may have to increase your whole design size up a tad. Just understand that if you do this when it is stoned, you stone size will increase also.


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

I can only speak for my software which is Smart Cut Pro from DAS. After I get my graphic the way I want it, I then go into the placing stones option. I tell it what size of holes to place. I do not give it the size of stones such as ss10. I give it the diameter of the hole I am going to cut for the desired stone. I know some of the software out there lets you tell it stone size such as ss10. Mine uses the actual dimension such as 3.4 mm etc. I also tell it the spacing I want. That is the distance between the centers of the stones. It will then place the correct size holes with the requested spacing along the lines of my designs. Always some tweaking no matter what software you use unless you are doing a circle or something simple.


----------

